

How To Be a Software Developer Without a CS Degree - Envincible
http://simpledeveloper.com/how-to-be-a-software-developer-without-a-college-degree/

======
mumbi
Easy. Prove you know how to develop software. I've never had anyone ask about
my degree(which doesn't exist).

